# ICD 9 Code for Left Ventricle Dysfunction



## jessica1974

I have been searching for a code for left ventricle dysfunction.  I have been able to find codes for Left ventricle hypertrophy and heart failure. However I cannot locate a specific code for just the dysfunction. I am pretty sure that the physician has to state heart failure before I can use the 428.0 code. Does anyone have a code just for the dysfunction? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jess1125

I use 429.9

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

